# @those who have someone else paint their stuff



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Im getting really sick of seeing peoples' armies and have them say....."Oh i didnt paint it, i had someone else paint MY army". Im sorry but if u didnt paint it, its not yours. If u cant paint well WHO CARES at least attempt to paint your army. If it looks bad....well you will get better. Instead of paying someone to paint your stuff.....pay them to teach u how to paint. 50% of a army's character comes from how you paint it and what you do to make it stand out from the others. Key word in there is YOU....not some random guy you have never met that lives 2k miles away from you on the other side of the country. The other 50% is how you made it. And if your that guy that just sees a 1500 pt list and likes it and builds it exactly....and then sends ti out to get painted......yea u didnt do anything and that army is NOT even close to being yours............You didnt make the list......you didnt paint it......all u did was buy the models. Just my 2 cents. Just sick of people getting compliments on other peoples work.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, true. I hate when people commision _all_ their models. Usually they are absolutley horrible to play with, I've come across that sort. The kind of people that teleport their units between tanks. I was playing a game with two squads in too different. He then moved his tanks forward, I immobilised one, and guess what, the squad that was in that tank had swapped with the unit that could shoot the best, and the cc tank was really close to me, so they disembarked and charged. I hate that.

I could see why you would want to get 1 squad or a character, maybe if you paint all your other models, but are not a good painter so you send your HQ squad off to get painted well, as they are the centrepiece of your army.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if people pay someone to paint there army that to me is perfectly acceptable, they may not have time or have more important matters to attend to, its there army, and there money and there time.

if they post pictures of it and take credit for it, that I don't like, if they clearly state it isn't theres thats fine to me also.

what I hate more is people who get really angry over something so unimportant to the point its almost like a personnel attack against them


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm actually on the other side of the spectrum. 
I for one appreciate the people who will admit that they're not great painters but still want their armies painted. I know several people who want their armies to look good, but don't want to feel that sinking feeling of disappointment when they paint it, then realize it looks like crap. If you want your army to look good, I say do whatever you are willing to do to get them to look the way you want them to look. 
I for one have done several commission jobs for entire armies. 
One of my friends is painting a Black Templar CHAPTER for someone else for $3000AUD. And it's understandable. Someone doesn't have the skill or time to do this, so they hand it over to someone else to paint. 

It's their own choice about what happens to the models. They bought them, so they can do what they want with them. 

And about your "it's not your army anymore" rant, It still is. You paid for it. You wrote the list. You use them in games. You supplied the paint and brushes for the job (or paid extra). It's still your army. In every way.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> if people pay someone to pay there army that to me is perfectly, they may not have time or have more important matters to attend to, its there army, and there money and there time.
> 
> if they post pictures of it and take credit for it, that I don't like, if they clearly state it isn't theres thats fine to me also.
> 
> what I hate more is people who get really angry over something so unimportant to the point its almost like a personnel attack against them


I agree to the last paragraph. There are MANY people on this forum who commission their armies off to other painters/modelers, and there are those who take the commission job. It's not uncommon. 

Also, sorry for the double post. Stella posted while I was typing my previous post and didn't see it till I posted mine.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> if people pay someone to paint there army that to me is perfectly acceptable, they may not have time or have more important matters to attend to, its there army, and there money and there time.
> 
> if they post pictures of it and take credit for it, that I don't like, if they clearly state it isn't theres thats fine to me also.
> 
> what I hate more is people who get really angry over something so unimportant to the point its almost like a personnel attack against them


I totally agree with Stella. Lets face it, this is an EXPENSIVE "hobby". With models, paint, glue, codexs, brushes, files, etc... this hobby is probably in in the thousands of dollars. (I know mine is) So if some one is willing to spend the money to get their expensive army painted nice, then I say go for it. 

I'm a slow painter, it takes me about 2 months do paint a 10 men squad, I take pride in my work. So I hate to play against a crappy painted army, or worse an unpainted army. I'd rather play against someone's nicely painted commissioned army. I think that anyone willing to pay for their painted army cares more for it than those that paint theirs in 3 minutes or never bother to even paint them at all. But hell, it's only a game. So just roll the dice and have fun, don't worry about the other players paint job.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I just started a Bad Moon ork army, and I am in the middle of painting it. But I love Kaptain Badrukk and I know I would not be able to do him justice and as not many people use him I want him to be the center piece for my army. So I got someone to paint him for me.
I am in the camp that its there money they can do want they like with it.
I agree with Stella if they take credit then that is wrong.
If some asks me about my Badrukk I will tell them who painted it and there site so they maybe they check them out.


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Id rather play against a unpainted or trashly painted army over someone who didnt even paint their own models. Even better when they pay a stupid amount to get some stuff painted and my models STILL look better and i acualyl took the time and energy to paint them myself. I painted like trash for like 6 months.....talked to a GW guy and he spent like 2 weeks with me working on styles and how to shade and highlight for free. Most people will help others interested in the hobby. I know if some random kid came to me and said hey can you help me with some painting stuff....Im 100% for sure i would spend some time and help him learn some techniques on how to paint better. If anything teach him how to base colors.....wash...and dry brush. Looks better then nothing at all......or even worse....having models not even painted by yourself.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If I had the money I'd hire someone to paint my models.

Most of my models are heavily and painstakingly converted. I won't ruin hours of labor crafting a model by vomiting up a terrible paint job onto them.

My talent lies in converting. I put as much or more effort into crafting my minis as many players put into assembly and paint combined. So I hardly think it's no longer my army if I hire someone more talented than me to paint it.

Frankly, I don;t waste my time getting worked up about pointless things like that. As long as it;s on the field and either WYSIWYG or at least fully explained so there's no surprises wotht he wargear, I could care less.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Your name is Keelia montoya and commission painters killed your father...? Jeez.

I think you might be going a little overboard. Whats wrong with people getting compliments on other peoples work if they say they had someone else paint them, just like you say they do.

Some people really _don't_ have the time. And maybe they don't want to spend hours and money, only to just slap a quick paint job on the models and have them look crap?

Some people I know barely have the time to fit gaming nights in with there friends, and I know most of them would rather spend those nights actually playing. Should they be forced to only have unpainted armies?

I know people who do amazing conversion work, some truly stunning pieces. Should they just leave it unpainted? What if people don't actually _like_ painting, but still want to have the full cinematic effect from a game?

And ellipses aren't all that


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Keelia said:


> Id rather play against a unpainted or trashly painted army over someone who didnt even paint their own models. Even better when they pay a stupid amount to get some stuff painted and my models STILL look better and i acualyl took the time and energy to paint them myself. I painted like trash for like 6 months.....talked to a GW guy and he spent like 2 weeks with me working on styles and how to shade and highlight for free. Most people will help others interested in the hobby. I know if some random kid came to me and said hey can you help me with some painting stuff....Im 100% for sure i would spend some time and help him learn some techniques on how to paint better. If anything teach him how to base colors.....wash...and dry brush. Looks better then nothing at all......or even worse....having models not even painted by yourself.


Ok please for the love of god use sentences and punctuation.
I have seen your models on your project and I do feel sorry for any one who paid and there models dont look better than yours. I am not bashing your models but a commission paint job should be better than yours.

Any way so if I turned up with my army all painted by me but one model was painted by someone else would you not play me ? Or would you spend the game insulting me as I did not want to waste £13 buying a highly detailed model then ruining it.
People work and sometimes they dont want there freetime to be used up painting which some people find to be like work.
I really dont see why you care so much. All your posts carry an air of hostility.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Concrete Hero said:


> I think you might be going a little overboard.


although it really is so subtle its hard to tell


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

I totaly agree witch is kind of odd because I paint armies on commission. And the prices some people will pay is insane. Guy asked me about 3 months ago to paint his 5k pt. nids army. I really did not have the interest to paint them untill he went 3X my normal rate to have them done ~

I learned from an guy who used to paint at an old store just for fun.
I have tried myself to set up some painting workshops but always had poor response or general " ITS TO HARD " comments.
I always recommend that IF someone wants to have an entire army done. That they do all of the build themselves including conversions. So at least some small part is their own. I also try and have them build the bases. That does not happen very often but sometimes.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

IMO, there are people who like to paint and there are people who like to play. Then, there are also people who have the money to have other people do the hard work while they reap the benefits (citation Chicago Golden Demons 2009). Hahahaha! I like to paint and the playing is just a bonus to my hobby. When I do play, I like playing against a fully painted army. The visual effect adds to the fun of playing. 

How they were painted doesn't really affect me. What really bugs me is when I play a guy with a primed army week after week without any progress on painting his army. Busy at home or work? Maybe. Lazy? Definitely. I work and take care of my daughter after work. And yet, I still find the time to paint for 1-2 hours a night after the kids go to sleep...sorry, I am ranting. Hahaha! Anyway, as long as their army is painted I am happy.


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

I like to take the time to paint my armies myself, though the outcome will not be as good as the commisioned armies (more than likely) I like to have it be a project that is entirely of my creation. BUT, I understand why people have their armies commissioned, I was even toying with it at one point, painting is painstaking and a lesson of endurance and patience, which many people either won't tolerate or cant because of life. In the end this is a hobby that people are supposed to have fun with, doesnt really matter how an army gets completed.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

This is an interesting if heated debate. Personally I'm not that good at painting, yes my models, especially the metal ones, aren't to bad, but compared to my friends they're nothing. That said seeing his models made me want to paint better, and I'd say I've done that, which is something I'm proud of.

Unfortunately he's also better than he was, so my epic struggle continues (cue cheesy hero music), punctuated by periods where I've considered commissioning someone else. Only a distinct and never-ending lack of money has prevented this, so I can understand and even respect those who do go for a commission.

As others have pointed out it's there choice and more importantly there money, nor can I disagree with the idea that seeing an army whose painting is vastly superior to yours is embarassing to say the least, if not outright disheartening.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I have someone paint mine but provide them with the resources and assemble them myself and im extremly happy with their quality. Just because you dont paint DOESN'T mean its not yours afterall you paid for the models and surely it would be yours? I have painted several models and they are ok but not the quality the rest of my models are infact no where near it.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Theres absolutely nothing wrong with someone paying to have their army painted, as long as they don't claim credit for it. Some people don't have time, some people just hate painting. Not everybody wants to spend countless hours holding a brush and a mini. Some people might just also be beginner painters, and they dont want their main units to look like garbage, so they send their armies off to get them painted acceptably while they learn how to paint themselves. The only thing I don't like is completely unpainted armies, though I can understand that some people don't have the time to paint them, and may not have the money to get someone else to do it for them; But, thats just me, and I don't force it down people's throats. If you painted your own army, regardless of what it looks like, good for you; If you didn't, you still spent money getting your models done, so good for you.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think it's foolish to privilege self-painted army's over peer-painted ones. I think playing a well painted army only adds to the reputation of the game, regardless of who painted it. Now if someone takes credit for someone else's work, well strip them naked and chain them to the back of a truck.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

so the OP will refuse to play anyone who's payed to have there army painted, becourse its not there army?? ok, let see they brought the models (and in most case's) put em together, made a list for said army, and then, becourse of verious reasons, paid to have to have em painted, so that makes em there army, and they have every right to play em.
Now i know someone whos colour blind, and after being attacked by a group of teens, lost an eye, and suffers from a bad case of the shakes, he can just about assemble his models (sometimes his wife has to take over), but becourse he suffers the shakes, he pays or trades to get em painted. So would the OP still refuse to play him, and say there not his army, despite his disabilities???
if he would then the guys a damm fool.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Most of my models are heavily and painstakingly converted. I won't ruin hours of labor crafting a model by vomiting up a terrible paint job onto them.
> 
> My talent lies in converting. I put as much or more effort into crafting my minis as many players put into assembly and paint combined. So I hardly think it's no longer my army if I hire someone more talented than me to paint it.


I'm with *Galahad* on this one. I love to convert and sculpt the crap out of an army, and painting it after the green stuff gets put away often feels like the annoying bit I have to do after the fun bit is over. Now I'd far _rather_ have my army be all my own work, but if I ever got to the point where I just couldn't face the painting part at all I'd cheerfully get someone else to paint it and - possibly the important part - cheerfully admit to this, and give props to the painter where due. That said, I do intend to improve my painting - at some point - so I that don't end up needing to do that. 

Let's face it, this is a very multi-faceted hobby with all sorts of different ways into it. I strongly suspect that the road you take to this hobby has a big influence on how you regard it all and what your priorities are.
*<long boring autobiography bit>*
I got into 40K by reading the old Chaos Marines codex and the Hordes of Chaos book which I'd bought from Warhammer World as some nice fluff stuff to read. Though I'd bought the occasional WD in the past as something to read in work I knew nothing about the tabletop game, but as a lifelong sci-fi and fantasy fan the books looked like fun so - while I had no clue what any of the stat-lines and stuff really meant - the art was great and I enjoyed the fluff text in them. Gradually I got sucked in, and found myself wanting to find out more about this Heresy everyone kept talking about even though it had happened 10,000 years ago, why Fleet had nothing whatsoever to do with ships and why this Nurgle guy had personal hygiene issues. 

It was the illustration of Korpus Festerheart, Champion of Nurgle in 'Hordes of Chaos' that made me think Nurgle was the one for me, purely aesthetically, and from there it was a shortish hop to "what if I was to actually make an army myself?" I knew it would be a Nurgle one, purely on aesthetics - I didn't give a damn what was or wasn't good on the table, I just wanted to make Nurgle because it appealed to me so much - and I found the 40K background and universe more inspiring than the WFB one, so I figured an army of Plague Marines might be an interesting thing to make. By August/September 2007 I'd acquired a couple of boxes of Plague Marines and a roll of green stuff and I was hooked; I could tell from pretty much day one that I was never going to be someone who just put models together straight out of the box, threw some paint at them and then went off looking for a game. I'd gotten into the hobby based on aesthetics and fluff, after all, so I wanted my guys to be interesting and individual, and converting was pretty much a given right from the start wth me. 

Now I'm totally bloody hooked on it, and people seem to like the Nurgle stuff I do - which is immensely gratifying, I'm often blown away by how positive peoples' responses to my work can be, especially given that I've only been doing it for 2 years (I still feel like a noob a lot of the time). Discovering something totally new that you really enjoy that you've never done before in your life is always a great experience; discovering that you appear to actually be reasonably good at it is really fun . Constructing and converting my army is a goal in itself to me, and while I enjoy a beer-and-pizza kind of game I'll never be any kind of competitive player, I just do it for shits'n'giggles and because it's fun and aesthetically pleasing to me to see my ever-growing pestilential posse on the tabletop as a thing in itself. Sod the victory points :biggrin: 
*</long boring autobiography bit>*

All that waffle was by way of saying that we all have our own take on this hobby, different sets of priorities and things that bug us and gratify us. As *Iron Angel* says, as long as someone isn't trying to pass an army painted by someone else off _as their own painting work_, I don't see the harm; if they enjoy owning and playing with their army, and others think it looks cool, why not? This discussion very much reminds me of the current debate about proxying going on over at Bell of Lost Souls, certainly in terms of looking at all the different viewpoints people have on what is essentially one small aspect of tabletop play. 

It might be interesting for us to have a "how did you get into 40K, and how does that influence your preferences about the hobby?" thread here, actually...


_____


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong in paying for painting someone's army, but I'd never do that. I won't let anyone paint even small dot on my models. If someone is too lazy, or, like fynn said, can't do it well by himself, it's fine. But mine models are MINE, and I'll cut someone's hand if he touch 'em with brush.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

every ones talking about other people painting there stuff but what if you had some one do a conversions for you but you still painted it what then? does it realy matter its a hobby people do it for fun what if they just enjoy playing the game and buy an army of the net insted of the other parts? just my opinion


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

For me painting and modeling the miniatures is half the reason I play 40k, so if someone wants to pay me to do what I already like to do, I would be happy to paint more miniatures and make money, even though im not the best painter. If someone wants to pay people to paint their armies, thats fine with me, but id never have someone else paint mine.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm with *Galahd* and *Svartmetall* I really enjoy the converting part of the hobby and view the painting part as more of the pain in the butt part to complete my model. I have converted many models and hired other people to paint them. I don't take credit for the paint but I don't think there is anything wrong with people having pieces or armies painted. 

I am usually glad that they have a painted army because looking at all the plastic grey and primer armies is a little annoying when my army is fully painted most of it by me but I do have some pieces painted by others. I am doing a rather large conversion and I don't want a crappy paint job on such a large a focal piece so I ssee nothing wrong with having someone paint it especially if they love painting.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

my favorite part of the hobby is converting and painting aswell but i was just throwing that last part in there so people remember not every one that plays has the paicaince like some of the people i know that play nearly chuck there stuff across the room when painting and building


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, totally with *Galahad* on this one, though I can't claim to be half as skilled as he is when it comes to conversions. I really enjoy assembling and converting my models but loathe painting them because I want so much for my models to turn out good and it never happens. I hate "wasting" money on expensive models, spending time converting and assembling them just to ruin them with a crappy paint job. What a wonderful way to motivate yourself to paint. :-/

As far as people refusing to play those that don't paint their own stuff... that's just stupid and makes me wonder if they aren't just jealous that they can't afford to have their own models painted.


----------



## Pslotha (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm an insensitive homophobe with nothing intelligent to add to the discussion. Maybe I'll try again in a couple weeks -G


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I make my rent each month (usually...) by painting commissions. So, obviously, I don't care if someone wants to hire someone to have their models painted-- in fact, I encourage it. 

The hobby is just that-- a hobby. If there's part of it you don't enjoy, then don't do it. If you want to devote the resources to pay someone to have your stuff painted, or get a friend to paint your army, then that's fine, because you don't want to do it, and they did, for whatever reason they wanted to do it for. 

I think everyone, whether they paint their models or not, would agree that painted armies look better, and the game overall is more enjoyable because the armies are visually impressive. I always encourage people to learn to paint their own models if they want to hire me purely because they don't think they can do it, and I'm a firm believer that everyone can paint well if they're taught-- I'll even teach them myself-- but there are a lot of folks who just don't have the time or the desire to paint, and those are the jobs I take. 

As for taking credit for other peoples' work-- yeah, it's lame, but there's not much you can do to stop it. If someone I've painted for says they painted their miniatures, then whatever-- I can't do anything about it, so I'm not going to worry about it. Eventually, people will realize they're full of crap, because if they're going to lie about their miniature painting, which is such a stupid thing at the end of the day to lie about... then they probably are the kind of person who lies about all sorts of other stuff and is just a general asshat. 

In short, if someone has someone else paint their army-- whatever. Let it go. Focus on your own stuff, and, as always, if you don't like the person or the army for whatever reason, just don't play the game with them. It's not that hard.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

You know what makes _me_ almost psychotic with rage, incapable of performing in a sportsmanlike and courteous manner for at least a week afterward?

Painting.

Absolutely hate it.


And thus, nyah nyah, any painted model I have was done by somebody else.

Cope.

At no point do I claim I did the painting in question.

At no point do I pretend I know a damned thing about painting.

When I drop a ridiculous sum of money on a plastic solider, you can bet your ass I'm not going to subject it to the inevitable physical abuse that occurs when I pick up a brush.



In summation, Welcome to Real Life.


----------



## Skulltaker 100 (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't mind people who pay other people to paint thier army ( i get my dad to paint most of mine). I don't mind badly painted armies. I don't mind unpainted armies. BUT i do mind one thing. People who paint thier army all one colour with no detail. I mean every model is all blue. They can't be bothered to try and paint them, or get someone to paint them for them.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to do commissions when i was in school for the guys at my club. This is when i played and painted because school is pretty easy with the time off and holidays etc. I painted 2000pts of guard for one of my mate for a resonable price (lots of guardsmen *shudder*) he worked and only had time to play so i thought that was completely fair. Wheras others only wanted me to paint there commanders etc. 

In my case i have a very busy and demanding job and becuase of that i had to choose between painting and playing and i chose the first one. If i had chosen the second one however i might of asked for some help to paint my models. 

Like others have said as long as you dont go entering the models into GD like some poeple have done most recently with Ana's Dark angels then i dont see the problem with it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's the thing: The game is about having fun, right?

Well, so long as you;re having fun, and you;re not interfering with someone else's enjoyment of the game, why does it matter?

Does seeing a pro-painted army make you incapable of enjoying the game?
Most people I know would rather play against a well painted army than one that's either unpainted or poorly done, so where's the problem?

Some people don't have tie time or talent for painting, others simply don;t want to because they do not enjoy it.
The point of the hobby is to enjoy it.

I would rather spend time converting or playing because I enjoy those aspects. Why should it matter to you that I don;t want to spend time I could be spending enjoyably on doing something I really do not enjoy, if it's not hurting your end of the fun?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Agreed, a painted army is a good army regardless. The common enemy here is unpainted armies that stay that way for months.  Anyway I do try to paint all my models myself, the only things I didn't paint myself are the platoon and company standards because I wouldn't of done them justice.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

I personaly am really bad at playing either 40k or fantasy. I usualy lose horably (I mean like they have half their army, and I have 1 model left)....

That said, I enjoy painting *much* more than playing. So taking comissions and having more to paint is just more fun for me. No reason not to do it.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I paint all my own models, becuse i love the sense of freedom when you open a brand new box of Boyz, or watever, and think: "right, thats going to be red, and ill give him a red jacket, and i can do some good freehand on that bit" etc...

On the other hand, I also ask other people if i can paint certain units of their armies, just to keep in practise with different styles and effects. At the moment, im trying to get my friend to lend me a few of his nids, so i can paint them for him.

People dont have a problem with it, because im not a bad painter, and i like to see other people enjoying my work ...


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Cast line.....fish bite.....set hook......too funny


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Troll forums...write incoherently...gloat like an ass...receive ban.

Too funny indeed.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Troll forums...write incoherently...gloat like an ass...receive ban.
> 
> Too funny indeed.


lol owned. Well done Galahad. Add another idiot to Galahad's trophy rack.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Just cause you didn't paint your army doesn't mean it isn't your's. It's not your work of course but it's not that bad. Just cause you spend a lot of time painting and maybe can't paint as well as someone who does it for money doesn't mean you get to call people out for commissioning art. How about you go around your neighborhood and take away all the paintings and photographs people have on their walls? It is more than likely none of your neighbors paint or do photography.

I'm not good at painting and would love to commission some work but can't afford it so I know what it's like to be jealous but life is not fair. Learn to live with that. If you can't handle it in a little hobby like 40k then get out of the hobby or just form a gaming club and stay in your basement to play and never let people play who don't paint their own stuff.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

-walks over to admire Galahad's Idiot Trophy rack-
....
-sees himself next door on Jezlad's-
....
-walks away in shame-


----------



## m.leboss (Aug 23, 2009)

I think that evryone should paint his army because when you paint, it s like magic! you give the colors that you want to your models. and when you play, you can be proud of your army and say "I painted it, yes I did". So if you pay someone to paint your army, that mean that you should not play warhamer 40k. (I think:biggrin


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

m.leboss said:


> I think that evryone should paint his army because when you paint, it s like magic! you give the colors that you want to your models. and when you play, you can be proud of your army and say "I painted it, yes I did". So if you pay someone to paint your army, that mean that you should not play warhamer 40k. (I think:biggrin


and what about those who either have no talent for painting, or have disailities that makes painting very hard for em? but love to play the game.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

m.leboss said:


> I think that evryone should paint his army because when you paint, it s like magic!


It is indeed magic.

It turns me into a cross between a Tasmanian Devil and a Jack Torrance from the Shining.

Not the sort of alchemy I feel inclined to pursue.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont tend to see that many comissioned armies, but I dont think it would bother me even if I did. Personally I love painting and converting. In fact I paint much much more than I play. 

I have played against so many different people with different attitudes over the years that I tend not to care if its grey, primed, blobbed on or beuatifully finished, as long as the game is fun and I have an idea of what is what. If my opponents army is well painted I will appreciate it but it wont make the game itself more fun, just more pleasant on the eye.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was commissioned by my younger brother to paint his Alpha Legionaries, he wanted me to do it for multiple reasons; 

1: He wanted his army to look very threatening and intimidating to his opponents. (Hes good at playing too so if you see somebody with nicely painted Alpha Legionaries, dont [email protected]!% around :grin

2: He hates people who play crappily painted armies, he figures if someone is going to spend an assload of money on an army, it should look good. 

3: He ran around school selling homemade candies risking getting caught and fined and whatever he made, he didint have enough to buy the proper equipment for modeling+painting, nor does he have a place to work. 

4: He has very poor hand/eye coordination. 

Not everyone who has their army commissioned out isint necessarily a bad person, they just cant do it. But the ones WHO CAN and dont are the ones who get under my skin. So do the ones who take credit for other peoples work.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

fynn said:


> and what about those who either have no talent for painting, or have disailities that makes painting very hard for em? but love to play the game.


I didn't think of this one earlier... My game store has a blind man, and a guy who cant bend over for more than a few min at a time w/o ending up in pain. Neither can physicaly paint their armies. They both have stuff comissioned. Just makes sence.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Pherion said:


> I didn't think of this one earlier... My game store has a blind man, and a guy who cant bend over for more than a few min at a time w/o ending up in pain. Neither can physicaly paint their armies. They both have stuff comissioned. Just makes sence.



And the best part about the hobby is it helps them cope with their disabilities.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Troll forums...write incoherently...gloat like an ass...receive ban.
> 
> Too funny indeed.


This makes me Smile  I hate people who think they can write crap on forums it annoys me.


----------



## jimtheorkking (Aug 27, 2009)

i paint all my minis but i have to say,
this is a hobby, who cares who paints there army or how good it is, we do it for fun, to past the time, for the joy of taking part and an escape from day to day s**t,
not to be put down coz we did'nt paint the army or coz it don't look as good as mine/yours, just ejoy it and stop acting the kids in a playground


----------



## crazycavey (Aug 28, 2009)

You can't quantify other peoples reasons. It may just be a confidence thing or a pride thing, a time vs money issue what does it matter.

Examples that spring to mind: are conditions ADD / ADHD and arthritis, I use these 2 because I know people who suffer with both and would be too self concious to explain why they opted for other peoples help.

So GL to people who invest in a hobby and get enjoyment from it. 

Note: I'm not condoning lies or taking credit for other peoples work, thats counter productive and anybody who does that is only fooling themselves.
But that is different from someone taking pride in another persons work or work they have commissioned.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i can see both point to this as most of you can i my self personily had a go about a prson that one some games day this year when some one else painted the mini on forty K radio (IM NOT IRISH IM SCOTTISH FFS SPENCER) to put it correctly i ranted to F*%K about it to the guys on the show.

but people that do have do have problems like arthritis or some things alone that lines yes then commisions are good for them on the ADD and ADHD one i cant really agree about that one as i have a few friend with them disablites and painting ther armys clam them down and stuff.

point is ther will always be lazy people that will pay some one eles and take credit its the way of the world and the people that need it the most will have people being ASSES to them becouse of the lazy f*%Kers.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Two more cents. Like I said before I have done more then a few armies for people and always enjoyed it. 
But if I ever found out that someone was taking credit for my hard work . I would go out buy the exact army I had painted for them. And as soon as I saw that army on a table I would stomp the whole thing and present them with a brand new in the army. And let them take care of the rest.
I have done this exact thing at a Con a few years back when a friend called me and let me know one of my jobs had taken best of show but was given no credit for my work. So squish new boxset VERY embarrased young man award removed happy painter


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

If I had the money to get mine done professionally I probably would. Though I'd still paint some easy stuff for giggles.
I'd need a lottery win to spare that kind of cash though haha.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I think people with disabilaties should commission if they want. They have a reason. Ok, people might not like painting, so they might as well get theirs commisioned, along with people who have no time. What I don't particularly like is when people's reasons is that they're too lazy. I don't have anything against them, I know a few who are nice to play with, but if they are telling me they are bored and want to play, I ask them if they want to paint their army with me at my local club. 
If someone isn't a good painter and is too scared to do a job on the mini's they spent so much money on, I will show them how to paint better.
Just my opinion.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Shadow Hawk said:


> I think people with disabilaties should commission if they want. They have a reason. Ok, people might not like painting, so they might as well get theirs commisioned, along with people who have no time. What I don't particularly like is when people's reasons is that they're too lazy. I don't have anything against them, I know a few who are nice to play with, but if they are telling me they are bored and want to play, I ask them if they want to paint their army with me at my local club.
> If someone isn't a good painter and is too scared to do a job on the mini's they spent so much money on, I will show them how to paint better.
> Just my opinion.


 
I agree. Some of those people just plain don't like painting though, because they don't think they're good at it, and don't have any desire to learn. I always make a point of offering to teach people how to paint if it's a question of just not wanting to do it themselves because they don't think they're good at it/don't like painting (If you're good at it, you like it a lot more, I've found, but you have to invest yourself into it to get good), but if that fails, I'll take the commission. More and more though, my offers to teach are half-hearted, because at the moment, painting miniatures for other people is what pays my rent each month. It's not a bad gig while I'm in school, I suppose.


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

I've just started doing commision work for a guy at my club he's got to work tonnes of OT and other time restraints and im more than happy to help so as long as he doesn't take credit for the work i do im fine as a daisy in a light summer rain


----------

